# Adding a HDD question and latest TiVo SW



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

is it true that if you have TiVo software 7.2 or higher that you cannot add an additional HDD, but rather only replace the current drive, thanks in advance? My TiVo is the 540080.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Not to my knowledge.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

according to Hinsdale How-to TiVo Upgrade says:

"Standalones: Due to a recent TiVo software upgrade (TiVo v7.2x software* or above), the Series 2 Standalone models listed below can no longer be upgraded using pre-configured B Drive Upgrade Kits (added alongside existing drive). "

I am just curious because I would rather add a 300GB drive to my existing drive instead of replacing my current drive.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> according to Hinsdale How-to TiVo Upgrade says:
> 
> "Standalones: Due to a recent TiVo software upgrade (TiVo v7.2x software* or above), the Series 2 Standalone models listed below can no longer be upgraded using pre-configured B Drive Upgrade Kits (added alongside existing drive). "
> 
> I am just curious because I would rather add a 300GB drive to my existing drive instead of replacing my current drive.


You can do it by backing up your original drive, then connect both drives to your computer; issue the restore command ending with /dev/hdx /dev/hdz where hdx is your original and hdz is your new drive. When you put both drives back into the TiVo set the original to master the other to slave

BUT

I would consider using only one drive keeping your original for backup as a 300G drive by itself would give you about 348 hours and you will not need the 2nd drive bracket, start delay control, and extra small fan. Your TiVo will run cooler. Most drives today are 7200rpm, which uses more power than 5400rpm drives.


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (May 25, 2005)

lessd said:


> You can do it by backing up your original drive, then connect both drives to your computer; issue the restore command ending with /dev/hdx /dev/hdz where hdx is your original and hdz is your new drive. When you put both drives back into the TiVo set the original to master the other to slave
> 
> BUT
> 
> I would consider using only one drive keeping your original for backup as a 300G drive by itself would give you about 348 hours and you will not need the 2nd drive bracket, start delay control, and extra small fan. Your TiVo will run cooler. Most drives today are 7200rpm, which uses more power than 5400rpm drives.


Thanks, I think I will buy a 300GB drive that is TiVo ready.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

RawisTheGameHhH said:


> according to Hinsdale How-to TiVo Upgrade says:
> 
> "Standalones: Due to a recent TiVo software upgrade (TiVo v7.2x software* or above), the Series 2 Standalone models listed below can no longer be upgraded using pre-configured B Drive Upgrade Kits (added alongside existing drive). "
> 
> I am just curious because I would rather add a 300GB drive to my existing drive instead of replacing my current drive.


All that means is that you can no longer buy an add on drive that has been preconfigured for use and simply drop it in your Tivo and go. In order to add a second drive, the first drive is needed in order to properly "marry" the two drives. For do-it-yourselfers that's not an issue. For businesses that do upgrades and the people who need such businesses, it can be inconveinient.


----------

